# What board for ice & carving



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I have for sale NEW 157 SkunkApe 2014 






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Magnetraction is a bonus. My Rossi Templar loves the icey stuff more than powder.


----------



## CDNRockiesCruzr (Mar 6, 2014)

Get a Mervin board (Lib Tech, Gnu). Magnetraction is an undeniable help on ice/hard pack. Some board features / technologies are complete sales tricks and could go completely unnoticed while riding. Magnetraction isn't one of them.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

MTX would help but I feel that RCR board would be better.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I did look at the skunk ape but that has a ww of 268! I feel like that would be overkill. It's definitely meant for bigger riders like you Snowdog haha. 

Is jones' "mellow magnetraction" comparable to regular magnetraction. I'm talking about the aviator and mountain twin.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

From your list Hot Knife. C3BTX is pretty much regular camber and the magnetraction kills it on ice.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

The TFA has a mellow magne which is ideal for hard pack/chop/ice while the blunt longer rocker nose will help you in the fluff when the weather treats us.

The Gnu Billy Goat should be up your alley too, although I think the TFA and Billy Goat are close to backyard bomber boards they both have the serrated edges boot to boot which is what you fancy for the NE frost/conditions.

I personally love the 157 TFA my bro has.. We also use it for quadboarding. Best uses are to slay fresh pow with some hits/kickers while having the security to hit patches of ice with almost full confidence. It kind of is the best of both worlds for the NE climate.

A Bataleon is one of the smoothest carving and quickest traversing sleds I've ever rode. No magne tho, but a carvers dream.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Of all those I'd say mountain twin, mainly because I have one. I probably don't ride as much hard pack/ice as you so decided against the full magnetraction. That said the thing locks in pretty well in such conditions. I've tried boards with full magnetraction and didn't like it for riding anything but hardpack/ice


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Hm..hesitating on the TFA and mountain twin cause I don't need the board to excel in powder.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if u got great carving and ice skills...then a full cambered, non mag board.

if u got less skills...then a full cambered with 1/2 mag.

even lesser skills...the full cambered with full mag....before I snapped the tail...hella fun board.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Full camber board like custom x.


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a NS SnowTrooper X164 for sale which may compliment your larger boot size. Only used once. The little bit of ice I encountered gave the board zero trouble. Great edge hold on hard pack groomers as well. Not sure if 164 is up your alley but if so shoot me a PM.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just ordered a Ride HighLife UL. 
Great hybrid freeride board that has rocker at the tip and camber from front binding back to tail. 
Super fast & holds an edge on ice coast groomers. Kills some pow, & not bad switch.
Might just be the board your looking for??:hairy:










SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I ended up pulling the trigger on this guy. Picked up the 156 wide. It has a ww of 265, but it doesn't look any different than my 258 ww board with the boot overhang.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Was on my 159 HotKnife for 10 days last year at Jay. You will love the HotKnife.:hairy:






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Was on my 159 HotKnife for 10 days last year at Jay. You will love the HotKnife.:hairy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you telling me I'd like this board. Tomorrow I find out...ha ha


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> MTX would help but I feel that RCR board would be better.


I agree! And not because our screen names are basically identical haha. 

I'm a recent convert from CRC lib tech boards with Mag to a burton RCR board. 

I have found that my RCR board has more grip and much better carving abilities than the 5 serving CRC mag boards I rode last year. 

This past weekend I rode with a buddy that I sold a Lib TRS to last year. Rode all day on my RCR burton showdog with "terrible" frost bite edges. Then we switch boards for a few runs just for fun. 

I IMMEDIATLY noticed the skate unstable feel that I always felt uneasy but tried to just stay on edge to see if I could notice the Mag or not. 

I could honestly swear that my burton show dog felt much better in both grip and stability. 

Snow conditions were soft in most spots and hardback in others. RCR was MUCH better on the hard stuff, and still as fun in the soft stuff. 

The TRS CRC mag board was a bit more "playful" though.


----------

